# Peacock: commercials on Roku but not on TS4K?



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

I recently downloaded the Peacock app on both my TS4K and my Roku. I'm using the _completely free version_ of Peacock on both. Been bingeing _House _with it, and when I watch it on my TS4K I get almost no commercials, most of the time none at all.

But when I watch it on my Roku there's *always* commercials during every single break. I don't get it. I thought maybe they limited the commercials for new users for the first week or so, but it's been two weeks and it still works the same way, (almost) none on TiVo, always on Roku.

Did Peacock make a sweeter deal with TiVo?


----------



## NeonJuggalo (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm sooo gonna check this out. I'll come back with a update soon.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

My Apple TV does the same thing.
It is a software issue where they try to play local or regional comercials.
Sure they will fix


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yep. Just a bug on TiVo/Android.

Peacock will fix it eventually. They want those additional ad dollars.


----------

